# So why don't models smile??



## Karren (Jun 10, 2010)

All designers think that people want to see the clothes and not the model.... So the model on the runways act like some kind of mechanical human mannequin... But to me I'd like to see someone just once looking like they were enjoying wearing those clothes... Not looking like "Heeeeelp....... this large pretty black dress is just torturing me"!!

What do you think? Do you like the way models model?


----------



## MakeupFreak16 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yah. . . I agree! If they smiled, I think people might want to buy it more because it looks like they are enjoying wearing it...


----------



## Aaliyahh (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah..Fashion sucks exactly because is treating tattoos with the same respect as it treats lipstick.

http://promdressexpress.com


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 11, 2010)

in the modeling world, especially when it comes to fashion, designers like to pick models who don't have too much curves, for example, no big boobs or big butts, they don't have to be VERY good looking, instead model scouts always look for someone with unique features (eyes, bone structure, etc) Because they don't want the audience to concentrate on the models instead on the clothes/design. I think models should be that way or else it would be more like a beauty pageant rather than a fashion show.

Unless of course you are watching the victoria's secret lingerie show, that would be different. Those models are all gorgeous with curves.


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Jun 11, 2010)

Idk, I think It might look weird if they came down smiling. I mean it would look like what the hell are you so happy for? lol, but I have seen a few where people were smiling, i.e. sweetface and Victoria Secret(but heck if people paid to see me walk in my underwear, i would smile too!)


----------



## coal (Jun 24, 2010)

they don't smile so that they'll be cool.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 24, 2010)

anna sui likes to have happy go lucky looks.

as far as smiles, smiles look lifestyle happy. (things you'd see about happy people having fun...having fun in a park, having fun sitting down, happy people) people you'd see at a birthday party. friendly/nice feelings.

sex sells. the angry look is in, and a really good angry (ugly pretty) ends up looking sexy. the slightly angry gives it an "I'm better than you" attitude, so you look at the person and want to BE them (instead of wanting to be WITH them...like the happy people)

(attitude is definitely sexy)

you want to be surrounded by happy people and hang out with them. But you want to be the sexy head turning person that everybody's looking at.


----------



## Makeup<3er (Jun 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif in the modeling world, especially when it comes to fashion, designers like to pick models who don't have too much curves, for example, no big boobs or big butts, they don't have to be VERY good looking, instead model scouts always look for someone with unique features (eyes, bone structure, etc) Because they don't want the audience to concentrate on the models instead on the clothes/design.



I am plus sized and have curves and I think if models had a more of a "realistic body" (meaning not perfect) I would feel more like I could check out the clothes instead of thinking that I could never fit in it because I'm not like the model...


----------



## pfr (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm going with high egos


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 30, 2010)

I used to want to be a model

and models don't smile because they have to have that "pursed" lip look to accentuate the cheekbones. When you smile, although you may look happy, everything gets distorted on your face...


----------

